# Tokina 24-70mm f/2.8 sample images



## Aglet (May 10, 2015)

Tokina has aimed for low distortion, uniform sharpness, low aberrations, flat-field and very smooth bokeh with their new 24-70 f/2.8 lens for full frame. Looking forward to seeing how it performs in further testing but the samples here are a good start. no swirly bokeh!

www.kenko-tokina.co.jp/tokina/atx24-70.html


----------



## RobertG. (May 11, 2015)

Currently I shoot a lot with the Tamron 24-70mm f2.8. It has IS but I'm not convinced at all. It's a nice feature but all in all it's a mediocre optical performance, especially on the wide end. I consider selling it to get the EF 24-70 L II. OK, maybe I'm spoiled from extensive usage of the TS-E lenses.... I can't imagine that the Tokina will perform that much better than the Tamron.


----------



## Aglet (May 12, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > Tokina has aimed for low distortion, uniform sharpness, low aberrations, flat-field and very smooth bokeh with their new 24-70 f/2.8 lens for full frame. Looking forward to seeing how it performs in further testing but the samples here are a good start. no swirly bokeh!
> ...



+1
IS is really useful in this FL!


----------

